# App Notifications no longer working



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Tesla App should give you a notification when the supercharger becomes 50% occupied and idle fees are in effect. At least, I remember receiving such notifications while traveling & charging.

But notifications appear to be broken in some of the latest versions of the app, so YMMV.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> But notifications appear to be broken in some of the latest versions of the app, so YMMV.


It's not an app issue, it's a vehicle issue. I've been getting update notifications for the Y on the .10x builds but not for the 3 on the wide release builds.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> It's not an app issue, it's a vehicle issue. I've been getting update notifications for the Y on the .10x builds but not for the 3 on the wide release builds.


Interesting.

I had set up a Mobile Service request to get my trunk lid wiring harness recall done. I realized on the day of the appointment that I hadn't heard anything from Tesla. So I opened the app and saw in the service section that the appointment had been cancelled four days earlier. But I had never received a notification from the app saying that I had a new communication from Tesla (and I know I used to get such notifications for appointment communications).

I wouldn't *think* that vehicle software would be somehow involved in this type of communication.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I had set up a Mobile Service request to get my trunk lid wiring harness recall done. I realized on the day of the appointment that I hadn't heard anything from Tesla. So I opened the app and saw in the service section that the appointment had been cancelled four days earlier. But I had never received a notification from the app saying that I had a new communication from Tesla (and I know I used to get such notifications for appointment communications).
> 
> I wouldn't *think* that vehicle software would be somehow involved in this type of communication.


If it matters, I was receiving notifications for the Y's service appointment.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> If it matters, I was receiving notifications for the Y's service appointment.


And still am on the latest build.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think I managed to fix this issue for myself. All I did was uninstall the app, then reinstall it. After doing that, I immediately got a notification for a software update. 

My theory is that Tesla changed how the app stores notification configuration, but didn't properly update existing configs. New cars will have been configured after the update, and therefore are ok. But to get notifications working again for older vehicles, we need to blow away the app data and reconfigure.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Agree, I had all my notifications stop as well. Didn't even get home charging or windows open notifications. Reinstalled the App and things seem to be back to normal.


----------

